# Can i move my chicks?



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I need opinions. I have 2 week old chicks that are almost done feathering out. Right now they are in a brooder in my basement. The next step is the next brooder in my barn. I live in the Midwest where temps at night are in the teens. Are they ok to move to the barn if feathered and I give them a heat light?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I vote no. Wait.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

I live in ohio and have elected to keep my late hatches (5 weeks) in side for a little while because i can make sure there ok


----------

